# Water damaged popcorn ceiling repair



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's a repair I did on the drywall and popcorn ceiling at a condominum complex that I have the contract to do all of their drywall and painting work for in Cape Canaveral, FL. The water damage was caused by a roof leak during a Tropical Storm .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

:thumbup: Great repair job.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> :thumbup: Great repair job.


Appreciate it Two Knots. :thumbup:


----------

